# Tomcat & Oracle



## Sanix (27. Apr 2005)

Ich habe Oracle 9.0.2 installiert und Tomcat 5.5. Was muss ich tun, damit Tomcat auf die Oracle Klassen zugreifen kann? Derzeit kriege ich den folgenden Fehler:


> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
> 
> An error occurred at line: 7 in the jsp file: /records.jsp
> Generated servlet error:
> oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver cannot be resolved or is not a type




```
<%@ page import = "oracle.jdbc.driver.*" %>
<%@ page import = "oracle.sql.*" %>

Class.forName ("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
DriverManager.registerDriver(new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

lern erst mal wie man JDBC richtig einsetzt

zeile 6 ist überflüssig - man soll das nicht so machen

die treiber in common/lib des tomcat legen

=> googeln oder hier im forum suchen, wird alles zig mal erklärt...


----------



## Sanix (27. Apr 2005)

Danke jetzt funktionierts. Ich habe zuerst die Board Suche benutzt, die haben jedoch immer Änderungen an ihrer web.xml und server.xml gemacht.
Bei der letzten Installation musste ich dies nicht tun, sondern nur den Treiber kopieren. Nur wusste ich nicht mehr wohin, und hatte ein anderes File in Erinnerung.
Dann such ich mir Mal ein gutes Tutorial zu JSP mit Oracle oder kennst du gerade ein gutes Buch?


----------

